# VIC: Marlo - it's good at least half the time.



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

It's a bear in a penguin suit Adam!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

What a great place!
Good times 

I'm on the mobile so I'll just fill in the gaps.

Offshore in the ai's was great fun apart from being frustrated at trying to hook onto the fish out there. I saw plenty on the Saturday, small schools of little torpedoes smashing baitfish every couple of mins or so, always just out of reach. You could see the tuna like tails as they kept around in the bait schools but it didn't matter what I threw at them, they weren't interested. Afrobeard & I were planning to stay out a fair bit longer but the wind started to do its thing, whitecaps showed up & holding station on the reef became less & less fun. I retired for the day with a pike & some monster blue throat wrasse. 
Saw some very nice fish getting cleaned back at the ramp including one huge gummy.

Setting up @ the ramp on Sunday a few of us seemed to be dragging our heels a bit, me included. There were a lot of long exhaled breaths & general standing still staring @ the deceptively calm millpond just out from the ramp, wondering if the green goblin would pay a visit today & release last nights seafood back to the wild. 
Eric, Rowie & Russell had already launched when a bloke wandered over, seemingly to chat kayaks for a bit. All the usual Hobie questions about cost, mirage drives & the like when after a few minutes of chitchat he casually whips out a badge & announces himself as Matt from fisheries. Sneaky. He then goes on to tell us he's got a shed full of yaks back home including sea kayaks, TK1's & various other toys. 
Well played Matt. Well played. He was happy to offer up a few local tips on lures & what species we were chasing so not a bad bloke really.

Good times at the pub. 
Good times having a flick off the pier. 
Good times at the motel watching Afrobeard pack & re-pack his tackle whilst wearing a onesie sleeping bag. 
Good times being introduced to Kenza's favorite brand of mandolin speed metal on the drive to the ramp. 








Good to catch up with friends old & new.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great Read Gents - looks like you had a blast.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Great read Eric. One of your best... :lol:


----------



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

Great read eric, I didn't think that beast would go 1.72kg. When i landed it I called it for 1.5kg & was shaking that much
I accidentally dropped it into my live well. Here's a pic of the horse, photo by Derek "Paff" Steele.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

TheFishinMusician said:


> What a great place!
> Good times
> 
> I'm on the mobile so I'll just fill in the gaps.
> ...


The guy in the Dillinger Escape Plan hoody is my new favourite forum member.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

That's not a hood, it's his neck 'fro


----------



## Kenza (May 28, 2011)

Great weather,
Great time,
Great company,
Lots of first times! (Nutragrain+almond milk+ cup was a first for me too!)
and great read!


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

eric said:


> View attachment 2


Heres ya problem ya forked up,








Neil Diamond, Hot August Night ??? 
What happens at Marlo???


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Of course no trip to east gippsland would be complete without this photo....


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Each time you felt crook Eric it was after a feed of greasy chips. Perhaps the salad with the Parma next time! Awesome read Eric.
Those irridescent lines of color where on Comb jellies or Ctenophores. They were at the bottom of the Prom too on the same weekend.


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

Great read, sounds like a blast was had by all\.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Marlo Magic well documented. An entertaining trip report of Marlo Pub parma proportions.

cheers

rob


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

matcoburn said:


> Each time you felt crook Eric it was after a feed of greasy chips. Perhaps the salad with the Parma next time! Awesome read Eric.
> Those irridescent lines of color where on Comb jellies or Ctenophores. They were at the bottom of the Prom too on the same weekend.


That's cool. Studied them is school, but never saw one w/ my own eyes.


----------

